

Ask HN: Can using OS X be simplified by removing the option to quit an app? - amichail

The current approach to starting and quitting apps is very confusing even to a computer scientist!<p>It&#x27;s not clear at all when you should start&#x2F;quit an app with respect to the subsequent impact on performance and usability.
======
Jeremy1026
With "App Nap" and "GCT" Apple is pretty much saying that you no longer have
to quit an application. However, I don't necessarily buy that.

Taking away the ability to "quit" an application will result in the less
computer-literate consumer base throwing a fit about how the battery on their
Macbook dies so much faster, no matter how optimized the OS is.

